# Help FLEA INFESTATION



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Well this is a first for me and I hope someone can help me. I noticed last week that when I went in the big barn it felt like a bunch of flies were on my ankles, then I noticed it was fleas. Now this is the barn that I store my hay, feed and all kinds of supplies. There aren't any goats or horses going in there but I do have barn cats in and out of there and always have. I don't know if this is just going to be a really bad flea year or what. I treat all my pets with monthly flea and tick protector.
I don't know how to get rid of the fleas in the barn and everytime I go in and out I know they are spreading. Now some jump on me in the grassy area outside the barn.

1. Will my goats get fleas?

2. Is there anything I can put on the grass that is safe for goats/horses?

3. Am I going to have to take everything out of the barn to treat it?
(that will be a huge undertaking) what can I use in there?

And a cautionary word for members in the south or anywhere fleas are a problem, keep an eye out for any signs so you don't end up where I am.

Thanks, Denise


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh dear I dont know about how to get rid of them....but for the goats you can put Permectrin CDS on them - that kills lice, fleas, ticks etc

are you positive your cats dont have fleas? what kind of flea and tick stuff are you using?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

maybe sprinkle diatinatious (sp?) earth around..make sure it is food grade.......it is safe for your goats and other animals but kills bugs.... :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Ah, the bane of my life: Fleas. I'm extremely allergic to them, and have three inside dogs plus a large multitude of other pets! Add on the fact my little dog Luna is also highly allergic, and flea control is a must.

I also want to know what you're using on your cats. That's step number one. I recommend an Advantage or Frontline product. 

Now, for my big weapon. Food grade Diamatious Earth. Make sure its food grade. This can be used in the barn, on the goats, on the cats, in the bedding, everywhere. It's completely safe for animals to digest so you can't have to worry about that. This stuff is great. 

I don't like to use poisons, though in the pet's cases I am comfortable with the medicine.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

You can get a product that has a small light (like a xmas tree lite) in association with sticky white sheets...you turn it on at night and in the morning there will be hundreds on fleas stuck to the sheet. I used it many years ago when a "friends" dog brought fleas with him for a visit...unbeknown to me. It was terrible! I was at my wits end trying to get rid of them. But, with the sticky lite and alot of elbow grease, I got rid of them finally. But, you have to get the "cycle" stopped, you'll probably have to use a premise spray that has an "inhibitor" in it so the eggs will be killed.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I had a flea problem once and the ONLY thing that worked was frontline. I tried everything else!!! Make sure you give safeguard once you get rid of the fleas because once the dogs eat the fleas they can get tapeworms.


----------



## K-Ro (Oct 14, 2007)

I hate fleas. We used to use Frontline (tried Advantix too), but it no longer works in this area, it is basically a waste of money now days - where I am located not every where I am sure. We have had to use Revolution for the past 3 years as it is the only thing left that works. We do sprinkle the ground with either DE or Sevin dust if they are really bad - thankfully as long as we keep our dogs treated we don't have much problem.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would suggest if you have it that bad and are willing to spray. Go to TSC or where ever. Get a jug of flea dip, and a 1-2 gallon sprayer like you would use for weeds. Mix it a little stronger then recommended. And spray away. I have my own grooming shop and keep it on hand incase a dog comes in that has alot of fleas. I spray my shop regularly anyway, as well as floor in my rabbitry. But you will have to do it at least 3 times if really bad( thats what orkin told me when I use to pay them) Because you want to get any that hatch. Also are you sure you don't have any raccons or anything else bringing the fleas in if your animals are treated. Good luck, they are disgusting little creatures. I know ticks are REALLY bad in our area this year.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

If you mix a solution of neem oil and water and spray it around, neem oil will kill and repell the flees. The only problem is that neem is a known natural contraceptive(the contraceptive qualities don't last too long), so try not to use it around breeding animals.


----------



## John123john (Mar 3, 2017)

Better to make prevention actions, use the shampoo, but i only know for cat's and dogs, but i think if your goat has fleas this shampoo will work. And the another way is fleas comb or maybe essential oils.
Contact your veterinarian for advice, it is much better.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This thread is from 8 years ago 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------

